# Possible UTI?



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Penny has been having tons of "accidents" the past few days. Yesterday we were playing fetch in the house and she just stopped suddenly and peed on the carpet, without warning. Yesterday she peed right in front of me on my bedroom floor, and I noticed a few more pee spots on the carpet. She has been successfully potty trained for the past few months, except an occasional accident. 

I noticed she also has been licking herself a lot, and my BF said the same thing. I looked up symptoms of UTI and these two things seem to fit. However, she doesn't have any blood in her urine, doesn't seem to be in pain, and I haven't noticed an odor. Could it just be a little potty training relapse, or possibly a UTI? I will be calling the vet as soon as I am out of class at 10am, but I thought I would ask for input here as well.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

missy_r said:


> Penny has been having tons of "accidents" the past few days. Yesterday we were playing fetch in the house and she just stopped suddenly and peed on the carpet, without warning. Yesterday she peed right in front of me on my bedroom floor, and I noticed a few more pee spots on the carpet. She has been successfully potty trained for the past few months, except an occasional accident.
> 
> I noticed she also has been licking herself a lot, and my BF said the same thing. I looked up symptoms of UTI and these two things seem to fit. However, she doesn't have any blood in her urine, doesn't seem to be in pain, and I haven't noticed an odor. Could it just be a little potty training relapse, or possibly a UTI? I will be calling the vet as soon as I am out of class at 10am, but I thought I would ask for input here as well.
> 
> Thanks everyone!


That sounds like a uti to me. Some pups don't get any pain or blood, I know personally when I had a uti I didn't know I even had one because I didn't even have any pain or anything.

If you see her squatting a lot and not much coming out that's another big red flag. But if she's a big drinker that will help remove the urge to always go, it's a trick I was taught for Goldens, I can only assume it would work for chis and they can never get enough water : )


----------



## 23083 (Sep 22, 2011)

Sounds EXACTLY like a UTI...
We thought Pico was doing well and then he started having tons of accidents... peeing right in front of me etc... then one night, he got up every hour to go out and pee. The vet thought I was nuts but sure enough, he had a UTI. 
I asked if little dogs were more susceptible but she said no, just like in people, we don't often know the cause.
2 rounds of antibiotics and he's been fine (and housebroken) since!
Keep us posted...


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

We have a vet appointment at 2pm.. They will be taking a sample directly from her bladder and checking it. I will update with the results after!


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

We just got back from the vet. They took a urine sample from her bladder and will let me know tomorrow if she has an infection.

She was also weighed- 6 lbs 3 oz! She has gained a whole pound in the past month, so we are cutting back on food a bit. I didn't think she looked chubby, but the vet said her ribs are harder to feel than he would like.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Aww poor Penny!! UTI's are no fun, and that definitely sounds like what she's got. A round of abx should clear that up. Let us know what the results are!


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Still waiting to hear back from the vet.

He was supposed to call me today with the results, but I didn't receive a call. I will be calling the vets office tomorrow morning to find out. I thought UTIs need to be treated promptly, so I am not sure why they didn't start her on antibiotics...


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Aw poor girl. Bet that hurt her a little to get a sample. I hate when anything is wrong with our babies. Makes me so sad. Hope Penny is better soon. Update when you know!


----------

